# TBT Pokemon League 2.0



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2011)

*What is this?*
TBT Pokemon League was first introduced on TBT 1.0 and was created by NikoKing. (Both titles are from the original thread and I do not take credit for making either of them) The League is just like the in-game Pokemon League where there will be 8 gym leaders, all with their own specific type of Pokemon team. Later on, once we fill up all of the gym leader slots, we will have an Elite Four and maybe even a Champion. You must have all the gym badges to face the Elite Four, and you must have defeated the Elite Four to face the Champion.

*Will we have our own badges?*
Yes! We will have one main person designing the badge sprites for your gym. You may tell him/her what sort of design you would like to personalize it to you and your team!

*Are there any rules?*
There sure are.
-This Pokemon League Challenge will be played on the Fifth Generation Games (Black/White), though all Pokemon are allowed, if they are legit.
-Battles will be 3 vs 3 Single Battles with the Flat Rule. (Wonder Launcher Off) Best 2 out of 3 for gyms, and best 3 out of 5 for the Elite Four and the Champion.
-No Legendary Pokemon are allowed
-All Pokemon are allowed to be entered, so long as they are not hacked using an external device. That means Pokemon from every Generation are able to be used.
-The only way for someone to become a Gym Leader is if one steps down, or becomes inactive. I will then choose the new leader. Same goes for the Elite Four.
-To battle the Elite Four, you must have gotten all 8 of the Gym Badges.
-To battle the Champion, you must have beaten all of the Elite Four members.
-The Champion's title is always in jeopardy of being taken, and any challenger who defeats the current Champion may choose to take over the position, or to decline from becoming the new Champion.
-If you happen to take the place of a gym leader/elite four member, you may choose a new type of team unless that type has already been taken by another gym/elite four member.

*Will we have to battle the gyms in numerical order?*
Nope, you can battle in any order you want! Some may be easier than others, but you have to battle them to find out! I will be keeping track of the wins and losses of all the battles that take place so you kind of have an idea on the difficulty of the gym.





SockHead - *Dark Type Leader* - Wins: 0 Losses: 0 [X]
Fillfall - *Dragon Type Leader* - Wins: 0 Losses: 0 [X]
Pokeman - *Ground Type Leader* - Wins: 0 Losses: 0 [X]
Neo Bacon Prototype - *Bug Type Leader* - Wins: 0 Losses: 0
Zex - *Grass Type Leader* - Wins: 0 Losses: 0 [X]
MasterC - *Ghost Type Leader* - Wins: 0 Losses: 0
Bidoof - *Psychic Type Leader* - Wins: 0 Losses: 0





SonicPinhead - *Water Type Team* - Wins: 0 Losses: 0 [X]
great1photo - *Normal Type Team* - Wins: 0 Losses: 0 [X]
MaTrixPred - *Steel Type Team* - Wins: 0 Losses: 0








Spoiler: Gym Leader Friend Codes



SockHead - *Dark Type Leader* - 0175 1151 4826
Fillfall - *Dragon Type Leader* - 1076 9974 6899
Pokeman - *Ground Type Leader* - 2064 8468 5472
Neo Bacon Prototype - *Bug Type Leader* - 5329 0786 2352
Zex - *Grass Type Leader* - 5329 0493 9950​MasterC - *Ghost Type Leader* - 4985 4586 7620
Bidoof - *Psychic Type Leader* - 1635 3613 2880





Spoiler: Elite Four Friend Codes



SonicPinhead - *Water Type Team* - 2494 3545 9332
great1photo - *Normal Type Team* - 4211 9609 3870
MaTrixPred - *Steel Type Team* - 3653 9898 2186



A [X] will be placed next to the Gym Leader if they are NOT ready to battle.​


----------



## Josh (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah damn, Not got Pokemon B&W yet but I can make the badges if you want.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2011)

Josh said:


> Ah damn, Not got Pokemon B&W yet but I can make the badges if you want.


 
Sure! Just make sure if you continue to make all of the badges that you keep the same sort of style and size.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 25, 2011)

May I be dragon type leader? 
Finished the dark badge, btw.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> May I be dragon type leader?
> Finished the dark badge, btw.


 
Yep, just tell me your team and post your FC.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 25, 2011)

dood. emm thing is.. when will this start? becouse i have heartgold and black..can i use heartgold ..it can connect to platinum d/p ?? and when does this start? i might consider being a fire type gym leader.. with a full fire team.. maybe fire/???  on one pokemon


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> dood. emm thing is.. when will this start? becouse i have heartgold and black..can i use heartgold ..it can connect to platinum d/p ?? and when does this start? i might consider being a fire type gym leader.. with a full fire team.. maybe fire/???  on one pokemon


 
It'll start whenever one of the leader's team is ready to battle. So far, no one is ready. I'd give it at most a week of preparation.


----------



## easpa (Mar 25, 2011)

Can I be the Grass type leader? Also, do you need to have a full team of six Pokemon?


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 25, 2011)

if i could wifi

my trick room team would be <3 in this.

don't you tell me otherwise.  single type battlin.  psh.

oh, and EV training is perfectly fair.. saying which ones are or aren't is kinda.. lame.  I EV train everything I use.. it's easy, once you understand it once..

and one thing you might wanna clear up is if all pokemon are allowed, or only the pokemon released in black/white.  like, no charizard, only tepig.  catch my drift?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 25, 2011)

Variety Leader?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> if i could wifi
> 
> my trick room team would be <3 in this.
> 
> ...


 
Alright, I edited the post. Cleared things up and said that all different generation Pokemon are allowed. Also, I don't know why I said that you had to tell me which Pokemon are EV trained. (You don't have to tell me.)


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Variety Leader?


 
I'd rather not have a Variety Gym Leader. I kinda want to leave the Variety Trainer for the Champion.


----------



## easpa (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a beginner battler, so I'll most likely be terrible at this. I don't even know if I'll ever get a decent team ready!


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 25, 2011)

```
[CENTER][U][B]Are there any rules?[/B][/U]
There sure are.[/CENTER]
-This Pokemon League Challenge will be played on the Fifth Generation Games (Black/White), though all Pokemon are allowed, if they are legit.
-Battles will be Level 50 Single Battle
-No Legendary Pokemon are allowed
-All Pokemon are allowed to be entered, so long as they are not hacked using an external device.
-You may challenge existing Gym Leaders to a battle to take over their position, if they are already leader of your desired Gym Type.  The same rule applies to The Elite Four.
-The Champion's title is always in jeopardy of being taken, and any challenger who defeats the current Champion may choose to take over the position, or to decline from becoming the new Champion.
```
also, you might wanna post up a legendary/ban list, so people don't keep asking.

basics are Mew, Mewtwo, Ho-oh, Lugia, Wobbuffett, Groudon, Kyogre, Rayquaza, Lati@s, Palkia, Dialga, Giratina, Darkrai, Manaphy, Deoxys, Arceus, and Shaymin - Sky Forme, Zekrom, Reshiram, Kyurem, dunno the new ones past that.  obviously anything unobtainable in-game as of yet (meoletta or whatever, and the likes of those) is already banned.

you can make it whatever you want, i basically ripped that from smogon's ubers, nbd.  didn't include salamence or garchomp, dunno how they fit into B/W, much less this thing.  best of luck.

http://www.smogon.com/forums/announcement.php?f=129&a=187


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> I'm a beginner battler, so I'll most likely be terrible at this. I don't even know if I'll ever get a decent team ready!


 
Just try your hardest


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe you should make the names of the leaders link to their profile.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 25, 2011)

SockHead said:


> It'll start whenever one of the leader's team is ready to battle. So far, no one is ready. I'd give it at most a week of preparation.


 
ok then.. V is black and white.. right? ok then sign me in for fire type leader.. i'l give u my fc in 2 days


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> ok then.. V is black and white.. right? ok then sign me in for fire type leader.. i'l give u my fc in 2 days


 
Do you not have the game yet? You have to own the game before I put you up there. :O


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 25, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Maybe you should make the names of the leaders link to their profile.


 
how dare you steal my soul


----------



## PaJami (Mar 25, 2011)

Hm... I think being the electric type gym leader may be fun! Sign me up, but I'm not 100% sure my wi-fi completely works. If anyone wants to back me up in case something goes wrong, that would be awesome.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Hm... I think being the electric type gym leader may be fun! Sign me up, but I'm not 100% sure my wi-fi completely works. If anyone wants to back me up in case something goes wrong, that would be awesome.


 
Okay! I'll put you up for the time being. If your Wi-Fi doesn't happen to work, just keep me informed so I may take you down.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 25, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Okay! I'll put you up for the time being. If your Wi-Fi doesn't happen to work, just keep me informed so I may take you down.


 
Cool, sounds good. If anyone's open to do a quick test now, that would be awesome. My FC is: 1807-1477-3763


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 25, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Do you not have the game yet? You have to own the game before I put you up there. :O


 i have pokemon black and heartgold


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> i have pokemon black and heartgold


 
You're going to have to be battling on Pokemon Black, if that's okay?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 25, 2011)

SockHead said:


> You're going to have to be battling on Pokemon Black, if that's okay?


 why..not 
i will.. + my wifi isnt properly working.. i have to use my siblings dsi.. Lol i know.. so if you could tell whomever challenges to preffebly make me chosen last to battle.. .. by next thursday if thats ok.. i will have everything ready.. so put me down and i can give you my friend code tomorrow if thats ok?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 25, 2011)

read last message


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> read last message


 
I'll add you once I get your FC.


----------



## williamd (Mar 25, 2011)

This sounds cool but my wifi is down.If I can get it back up I would like to be a Water type leader.Also if possible could some of the battles be filmed?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2011)

williamd said:


> This sounds cool but my wifi is down.If I can get it back up I would like to be a Water type leader.Also if possible could some of the battles be filmed?


 
Yeah, if your wifi works you can be the water type gym leader. And it would be awesome if you could record some!


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll be a ground type leader  

I'll give you names of Pokemon in a little bit, once I make sure what i have is good anouf(XD)

2064-8468-5472


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2011)

Pokeman said:


> I'll be a ground type leader
> 
> I'll give you names of Pokemon in a little bit, once I make sure what i have is good anouf(XD)
> 
> 2064-8468-5472


 
Awesome! Alright, I'll add you now.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol Haze Badge

Use for Dark or Poison if needed.

Can I be the Champion?

I have covered 12 out of 17 types, and I have at least one Pokemon from each generation.

AND I HAVE MAGGYO


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol, double post.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 26, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I'll add you once I get your FC.


 Ok heres my fc : 3568-1363-1360
+fire type gym leader 
[X] atm


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I always sign up for the bug type, but that doesn't always go well. I don't think we should have it where the gym leaders spot is always taken by the challenger, though. It makes things rather unorganized and we wouldn't always know who is the leader.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 26, 2011)

read my last message


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> read my last message


 
He'll read them in his own time, stop bumping with posts like this.

As to Sock, hope you're doing it so it doesn't start until everyone is ready. Rather than having half the leaders ready and just feels unfinished.
Good luck with it.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 26, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I always sign up for the bug type, but that doesn't always go well. I don't think we should have it where the gym leaders spot is always taken by the challenger, though. It makes things rather unorganized and we wouldn't always know who is the leader.


 
The challenger doesn't always take the leaders position. But I will always keep the first post up to date for everyone to see.




			
				AndyB said:
			
		

> As to Sock, hope you're doing it so it doesn't start until everyone is ready. Rather than having half the leaders ready and just feels unfinished.
> Good luck with it.



I don't know how I missed this. Okay, nobody battles until every gym leader is ready.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 26, 2011)

Edited the rules a bit:

-To take over a gym, you must have obtained the gym badge from that leader. (Same goes for Elite Four members) The team you battle with to take over someones position as a gym leader of an elite four member will have to be the team you will be using if you win the fight. So if you want a Fire Type Gym, you will have to battle Fire VS Fire.

-Elite Four members will be chosen by me. Later on, you may be able to battle them for their spot.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Psychic/Dark Gym?

I can do a bug-type gym, as well.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Mar 26, 2011)

Great stuff. Can't wait to get my team ready for the Elite Four.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 26, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Psychic/Dark Gym?
> 
> I can do a bug-type gym, as well.


 
Okay, you can be the Bug Type Leader since Dark has already been taken. What's your FC?


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 26, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Psychic/Dark Gym?
> 
> I can do a bug-type gym, as well.


 
The badge could be for a Poison Gym or the Dark Gym.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 27, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> ```
> [CENTER][U][B]Are there any rules?[/B][/U]
> There sure are.[/CENTER]
> -This Pokemon League Challenge will be played on the Fifth Generation Games (Black/White), though all Pokemon are allowed, if they are legit.
> ...


Mence and Chomp are both legal. So are the Latis, Mew, Wobbuffett and Kyurem.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 27, 2011)

Salamence evolves at lvl 55 so doesn't matter.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh god, the memories of 1.0. Dat Normal Gym.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2011)

-Aaron said:


> Oh god, the memories of 1.0. Dat Normal Gym.


 
You could be a leader again, if you'd like


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 27, 2011)

SockHead said:


> You could be a leader again, if you'd like


I would, but I don't have Black and White, and I think some people are using Unova Pokemon.


----------



## muffun (Mar 27, 2011)

Dayum, Dark Type has been taken.

Do you think we could try this on a battle simulator like http://pokemon-online.eu/? I mean it would make it easier for people like me who don't have WiFi right now.

But I'll sign up for Steel I guess. If I can.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 27, 2011)

are there only 6 gyms? and if there are 8 , why add the elite four now?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2011)

muffun said:


> Dayum, Dark Type has been taken.
> 
> Do you think we could try this on a battle simulator like http://pokemon-online.eu/? I mean it would make it easier for people like me who don't have WiFi right now.
> 
> But I'll sign up for Steel I guess. If I can.


 
Alright you can have the Steel Gym. What's your friend code?




			
				0ver 9000 said:
			
		

> are there only 6 gyms? and if there are 8 , why add the elite four now?



Because the Elite Four need to be really good, and I will be the judge of that.


----------



## Zex (Mar 27, 2011)

Level 50 battles mean only pokemon level 50?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2011)

Zex said:


> Level 50 battles mean only pokemon level 50?


 
Level 50 Battles can be set up in the Wi-Fi room, so they don't all have to be level 50.


----------



## Zex (Mar 27, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Level 50 Battles can be set up in the Wi-Fi room, so they don't all have to be level 50.


 
Is it 50+ or 50-?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 27, 2011)

I know this is random, but I just found my Nintendo DS at home, and I have SoulSilver. Everyone here plays Pokemon a lot, so I might join. I think I need some help building a team, though...

Can SoulSilver/HeartGold play with Black and White?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 27, 2011)

Fabioisonfire said:


> I know this is random, but I just found my Nintendo DS at home, and I have SoulSilver. Everyone here plays Pokemon a lot, so I might join. I think I need some help building a team, though...
> 
> Can SoulSilver/HeartGold play with Black and White?


 
nah man.. 5th gen only connects with 5th gen dude


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 27, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> nah man.. 5th gen only connects with 5th gen dude


 
Ah, ****. That sucks. Darn kids and your new-fangled Pokemon...


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 27, 2011)

Fabioisonfire said:


> Ah, ****. That sucks. Darn kids and your new-fangled Pokemon...


 
you got that right


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2011)

Fabioisonfire said:


> Ah, ****. That sucks. Darn kids and your new-fangled Pokemon...


 
You could always get the game? lol


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll battle for Champion.

Anyway, who wants to battle now?


----------



## muffun (Mar 27, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Alright you can have the Steel Gym. What's your friend code?


 
Well I don't have WiFi right now.

Which is why I suggested the simulator.


----------



## williamd (Mar 27, 2011)

Ill be a poison leader.My wifi should be working by the end of the week


----------



## Zex (Mar 27, 2011)

Before it gets taken can I get grass leader?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 27, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> I'll battle for Champion.
> 
> Anyway, who wants to battle now?


 
i'll battle 6 on 6?
50 all? + free battle my fire team isnt ready yet..


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2011)

@Williamd and Zex: There is one spot left open for a leader. I'm guessing whoevers wifi works sooner should get the spot.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 27, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> i'll battle 6 on 6?
> 50 all? + free battle my fire team isnt ready yet..


 
Let's go.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 27, 2011)

SockHead said:


> You could always get the game? lol


 
I am a broke-ass student.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 27, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Let's go.


can't sorry.. maybe tomorrow at around 5/6 o clock british time?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 27, 2011)

Fabioisonfire said:


> I am a broke-ass student.


 
If my internet would like my DS for just a tad, I'd give you a game on SS.


----------



## Phil (Mar 27, 2011)

-Aaron said:


> Oh god, the memories of 1.0. Dat Normal Gym.


Sure does.

I'll participate ones everything is ready.
Just got white recently I'm sure I can build up a good team.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 27, 2011)

A good team that I can destroy in 5 minutes ;]


----------



## Phil (Mar 27, 2011)

-Aaron said:


> A good team that I can destroy in 5 minutes ;]



I remember that time when we battled and your Snorlax...well you know. lol
That is if you remember. Or I can uploaded lol.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 27, 2011)

Do it. ;[


----------



## Zex (Mar 27, 2011)

Leaf Leader - FC - 5329 0493 9950
Whos making the badges?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2011)

Zex said:


> Leaf Leader - FC - 5329 0493 9950
> Whos making the badges?


 
Okay! All 8 gyms have been taken! Unless one backs down, the only way to be a gym leader is to challenge them!

As for the badges, I don't know. Josh may be doing them, or Nook. I'm not sure.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 28, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Okay! All 8 gyms have been taken! Unless one backs down, the only way to be a gym leader is to challenge them!
> 
> As for the badges, I don't know. Josh may be doing them, or Nook. I'm not sure.


 
I'll be helping.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 28, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Okay! All 8 gyms have been taken! Unless one backs down, the only way to be a gym leader is to challenge them!
> 
> As for the badges, I don't know. Josh may be doing them, or Nook. I'm not sure.


What about me?


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 28, 2011)

Silverstorms said:


> Mence and Chomp are both legal. So are the Latis, Mew, Wobbuffett and Kyurem.


 http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/

they're listed as uber tier as of now, in DP.  going by smogon, that is.

i'd vote for Pokemon Online, as it's faster, easier, and.. faster.  also, much easier to keep track of/all that.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 28, 2011)

8 gyms , cant wait to burn up challengers  but i need to traine like craza to be a real good fire gym leader, so far 4 fires .. do i need 6? if i do then i'll get em


----------



## SockHead (Mar 28, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> 8 gyms , cant wait to burn up challengers  but i need to traine like craza to be a real good fire gym leader, so far 4 fires .. do i need 6? if i do then i'll get em


 
You may have as many Pokemon as you like. But I'd keep my team at 6.


----------



## Josh (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry, People who need badges please PM Me.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay, Josh will be making the gym badges for the whole league. I think it's only fair because he doesn't own the game so he cannot take part in battling, unlike Nook and Fillfall.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 28, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Okay, Josh will be making the gym badges for the whole league. I think it's only fair because he doesn't own the game so he cannot take part in battling, unlike Nook and Fillfall.


 
That's okay. He is pretty good so I look forward to see all tyhe badges.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 28, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Okay, Josh will be making the gym badges for the whole league. I think it's only fair because he doesn't own the game so he cannot take part in battling, unlike Nook and Fillfall.


 
Can I make other pixel art stuff?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 28, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Can I make other pixel art stuff?


 
If you want. I don't know what you'd be able to make though..


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 29, 2011)

I can make trainers if we need some.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2011)

I never competed in the old one. Will definitely give this one a go!

And in my opinion, I do not like this business of Gym Leaders being able to get replaced. Champion, yes. Gym leaders + Elite 4... No


----------



## SockHead (Mar 29, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I never competed in the old one. Will definitely give this one a go!
> 
> And in my opinion, I do not like this business of Gym Leaders being able to get replaced. Champion, yes. Gym leaders + Elite 4... No


 
I sort of agree with you. I might change it along the way, but as of now, I will keep the rules as is.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll get my FC in a bit. I need to get some more bug pok?mon, though/level some up. I can't give you my full team yet. And they're only Gen V, right?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 29, 2011)

Water Type Elite Four? 
Normal Type Elite Four? Wut...

Can I put a restriction? No Ice types. > : (


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 29, 2011)

SockHead said:


> You may have as many Pokemon as you like. But I'd keep my team at 6.



ok ok, 
 can the last pokemon be a non fire type, like u see some 
gym leaders who have non that gym pokemon.. like maybe a ground or flying? just for last pokemon though?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 29, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> ok ok,
> can the last pokemon be a non fire type, like u see some
> gym leaders who have non that gym pokemon.. like maybe a ground or flying? just for last pokemon though?


 
Nope, they all have to be fire. But they can be double typed for your advantage.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 29, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I'll get my FC in a bit. I need to get some more bug pok?mon, though/level some up. I can't give you my full team yet. And they're only Gen V, right?


 
For the Pokemon on your team, they can be from any generation.

And sorry, people can choose ice types if they want.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 29, 2011)

Im enjoying the new icon SockHead


----------



## SonicPinhead (Mar 29, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Water Type Elite Four?
> Normal Type Elite Four? Wut...
> 
> Can I put a restriction? No Ice types. > : (



Water Types are really defensive, and Normal types are better than you think.


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Water Types are really defensive, and Normal types are better than you think.


 
With the Normal Type Elite four. Pokemon like Staraptor are Normal - Flying. Is there a restriction on this?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 30, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> With the Normal Type Elite four. Pokemon like Staraptor are Normal - Flying. Is there a restriction on this?


 
No, dual typed Pokemon are allowed.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 1, 2011)

How's everyones teams going?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't remember if you answered my question or not, and I can't look back through the thread (for the sake of time), but did you say only Gen V?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 1, 2011)

All generations are allowed. Only going to use gen v games to battle.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay, so I can use my heracross if I want.


----------



## Phil (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, or any other previous generation Pokemon.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 1, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I can't remember if you answered my question or not, and I can't look back through the thread (for the sake of time), but did you say only Gen V?


 :/
sake of time
make two posts
what


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 2, 2011)

SockHead, i have 5 fire types now.. got any 1 more pokemon i could use..?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 2, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/
> 
> they're listed as uber tier as of now, in DP.  going by smogon, that is.
> 
> i'd vote for Pokemon Online, as it's faster, easier, and.. faster.  also, much easier to keep track of/all that.


 You may not use a Pok?mon carrying the following attributes:

Moves
All moves that increase Evasion only (e.g. Minimize)
All instant OHKO moves (e.g. Horn Drill)

Abilities
Inconsistent

Species
Arceus
Darkrai
Deoxys-A
Deoxys
Dialga
Giratina
Giratina-O
Groudon
Ho-Oh
Kyogre
Lugia
Manaphy
Mewtwo
Palkia
Rayquaza
Reshiram
Shaymin-S
Zekrom

You may also not use a Pok?mon team carrying both Swift Swim and Drizzle.

http://www.smogon.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3307011&postcount=3

You can add Blaziken to that list now, too. It's a month old.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 2, 2011)

Silverstorms said:


> You may not use a Pok?mon carrying the following attributes:
> 
> 
> Species
> ...


 
I talked to Sockhead on Skype about Ubers, like Garchomp, and he said they're restricted too.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 2, 2011)

Silverstorms said:


> You may not use a Pok?mon carrying the following attributes:
> 
> Moves
> All moves that increase Evasion only (e.g. Minimize)
> ...


 >DP
CHARACTER LIMIT LOL


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> I talked to Sockhead on Skype about Ubers, like Garchomp, and he said they're restricted too.


 Cynthia has a Garchomp >>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 2, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Cynthia has a Garchomp >>


 
She's in-game. 
and I disagree with the pok?mon online thing. Used them too many times in other tourneys and they don't feel as right as the actual games do.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2011)

Can I battle someone?

And because it's annoying me having Grass and Bug leaders in the same color, change the Bug to this color >>> the color is called 'rainbow'


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 2, 2011)

FC: 5329-0786-2352


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 2, 2011)

what's so good about a Garchomp? i mean.. ive had one its pownage but not uberlike.. Hydreigons my dragon now


----------



## SockHead (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay, added BB's FC to the first page. Still need the badges to be made, and also need muffuns code.


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2011)

Can I be part of the Elite 4?
Either Psychic or Ice type? Don't know yet.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 3, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Can I be part of the Elite 4?
> Either Psychic or Ice type? Don't know yet.


 
I'm gonna have to see your team first.


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I'm gonna have to see your team first.


 
I'll send you a PM


----------



## MasterC (Apr 3, 2011)

Hm...Can I be an Elite Four Ghost type user? My Friend Code is in my Profile.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 3, 2011)

But Salamence and and Garchomp are both dragon types. I already trained my Salamence


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> But Salamence and and Garchomp are both dragon types. I already trained my Salamence


 Ignore those stupid rules.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 3, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> She's in-game.
> and I disagree with the pok?mon online thing. Used them too many times in other tourneys and they don't feel as right as the actual games do.


 >opinions

if you're going to play in-game, you might just as well throw out all tiers and comp. strategies from smogon, as you won't have perfect IVs, and most everyone will not spend the hours it takes to EV train properly.

my .02


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> >opinions
> 
> if you're going to play in-game, you might just as well throw out all tiers and comp. strategies from smogon, as you won't have perfect IVs, and most everyone will not spend the hours it takes to EV train properly.
> 
> my .02


 I don't get it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 3, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I don't get it.


 http://serebii.net/games/mechanics.shtml

specifically:

-EV's
-IV's
-Natures

a battle simulator gives you total control over EV's and IV's, which you would otherwise have to manipulate using a random number generator, or brute force trial-and-error luck.

perfect IV's are near-impossible in more than one stat, and EV's take a while to apply, while in theory, they're easy to do.  thus, the simulator makes it easy to test things, and battle quickly, since you don't have to train or any of those shenanigans.


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2011)

I may not be able to do the badges since I'm grounded for 2 weeks, So I don't know if you may have to find someone else or wait until I can use the computer again, Sorry :/


----------



## PaJami (Apr 3, 2011)

Well this is a bummer. I tried wi-fiing again yesterday, and the same thing happened. We were in the room, we could talk to each other, but it wouldn't let us connect. I think the game is completely rejecting my WPA code, so I don't think I'm going to be able to remain the leader. Sorry.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 3, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Well this is a bummer. I tried wi-fiing again yesterday, and the same thing happened. We were in the room, we could talk to each other, but it wouldn't let us connect. I think the game is completely rejecting my WPA code, so I don't think I'm going to be able to remain the leader. Sorry.


 Well if PaJami doesn't remain as a Gym Leader,I could take his spot,if he does remain as a Gym leader,I'll try out Elite 4.Either positions,I'm using ghost type Pokemon.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that PaJami :/



MasterC said:


> Well if PaJami doesn't remain as a Gym Leader,I could take his spot,if he does remain as a Gym leader,I'll try out Elite 4.Either positions,I'm using ghost type Pokemon.


 
Alright, you'll be the new Ghost Type Leader. Just need your FC.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 3, 2011)

4985-4586-7620


----------



## SockHead (Apr 3, 2011)

We're open one gym leader. (muffun doesn't have wifi) Bidoof, you want it?


----------



## MasterC (Apr 3, 2011)

So when a challenger recieves a Gym badge,where will the badge be placed? Ex.: A trainer challenges me and I lose and she/he wins and I give them a Gym badge,we need a place to show the gym badges trainers earned.Should the badge be placed in their signature? Or should we request a new item in the forum shop called a "Badge case" to put in somewhere in a user's profile and place earned Gym badges in it?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 3, 2011)

MasterC said:


> So when a challenger recieves a Gym badge,where will the badge be placed? Ex.: A trainer challenges me and I lose and she/he wins and I give them a Gym badge,we need a place to show the gym badges trainers earned.Should the badge be placed in their signature? Or should we request a new item in the forum shop called a "Badge case" to put in somewhere in a user's profile and place earned Gym badges in it?


 
People place it in their signatures if they win. If this thing gets big MAYBE Jer will add something to the shop, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 3, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> But Salamence and and Garchomp are both dragon types. I already trained my Salamence


 
I can count 6 Dragon types for you:

Dragonite
Kingdra
Flygon
Altaria
Haxorus
Druddigon

These aren't considered ubers. Make it fair for the challenger. 
Even though there are only 4 Pokemon considered Ubers that aren't legendary, it would be fair if you didn't use:

Wobbuffet
Wynaut
Salamence
Garchomp


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 3, 2011)

@SockHead, what happens if about 5 of us request it ?


----------



## MasterC (Apr 3, 2011)

I made a sample badge here,I'm not really asking to make gym badges for everyone,just got bored and made one and wanted to share it:





The "Spirit Badge" is what I called it.
EDIT:Here's a Mini version:


----------



## SockHead (Apr 3, 2011)

MasterC said:


> I made a sample badge here,I'm not really asking to make gym badges for everyone,just got bored and made one and wanted to share it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's cool, but we're looking more into pixel art.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah,I just made that on Paint.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 3, 2011)

*Heres an Option*

Here, this can be TBT Pokemon League 2.0 Badge Case you can put in your signature and you can add the badges by yourself (it's not hard) i think this is the most suitable/clear/easy badge case for TBTPL2.0 Lol that stands for thread xD, here guys it's nice and simple ! USE IT PLEASE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If SockHead Agrees With This nice/simple/add your badges you earn on it (not hard) then this will be official TBT Pokemon League 2.0 Badges Case


----------



## MasterC (Apr 3, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Here, this can be TBT Pokemon League 2.0 Badge Case you can put in your signature and you can add the badges by yourself (it's not hard) i think this is the most suitable/clear/easy badge case for TBTPL2.0 Lol that stands for thread xD, here guys it's nice and simple ! USE IT PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice,I really like it.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 3, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Nice,I really like it.


 
Thanks, that means allot


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 3, 2011)

sorry for double post, need sockhead to see the case :/


----------



## MasterC (Apr 3, 2011)

Josh said:


> I may not be able to do the badges since I'm grounded for 2 weeks, So I don't know if you may have to find someone else or wait until I can use the computer again, Sorry :/


 Will there be someone else to make the Gym badges? Or should we wait?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 3, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Here, this can be TBT Pokemon League 2.0 Badge Case you can put in your signature and you can add the badges by yourself (it's not hard) i think this is the most suitable/clear/easy badge case for TBTPL2.0 Lol that stands for thread xD, here guys it's nice and simple ! USE IT PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks nice, but I was thinking just put them in a spoiler or something.

REMINDER: We are still open one Gym Leader position. First-come, first-served!


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2011)

I might join but can I use Pokesav to make legit stats?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 3, 2011)

Nic said:


> I might join but can I use Pokesav to make legit stats?


 
No, they have to be legitimate Pokemon.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 3, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Looks nice, but I was thinking just put them in a spoiler or something.
> 
> REMINDER: We are still open one Gym Leader position. First-come, first-served!


 
a spoiler? so can we use it in the spoiler ? 

i worked hard on this :/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> a spoiler? so can we use it in the spoiler ?
> 
> i worked hard on this :/


 
Looks low quality, though. Did you save it as a .gif/.jpeg?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 3, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> a spoiler? so can we use it in the spoiler ?
> 
> i worked hard on this :/


 
I mean it's a good idea, but if it were to work then I'd like it to be high quality.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 3, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Looks low quality, though. Did you save it as a .gif/.jpeg?


yhe only way i could upload it was a media file. so something like that ..
if u want to you can save it and modify the looks a bit? and make it more hq?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> yhe only way i could upload it was a media file. so something like that ..
> if u want to you can save it and modify the looks a bit? and make it more hq?


 
I'd have to redo it. You can upload it to an image hosting website. You didn't have to upload it straight to the bell tree.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 3, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I'd have to redo it. You can upload it to an image hosting website. You didn't have to upload it straight to the bell tree.


 
from photobucket man, if youd had to redo it, keep it in the same design as mine? + the credit of the image would be 50, 50.. so ok 

(design as in layout shapes etc)


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 3, 2011)

sorry for double post, off now, @NeoBaconBoy pm me what you want to help me with. involving badge cases


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you have the original image?


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2011)

SockHead said:


> We're open one gym leader. (muffun doesn't have wifi) Bidoof, you want it?


 
Would I still have to go through the **** effort of PM'ing you the attacks my Pokemon know? If I do then no.

And also you'd have to PM me my team again, because like I said I just made it up on the spot and can only remember 3 Pokemon on it.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 4, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Do you have the original image?


 
yeah, i can send it via email?


----------



## MasterC (Apr 4, 2011)

@Sockhead: Should I PM you on how I'm doing on My ghost type team? I'll be using 4 ghost types (because that's all the ghost types in Unova excluding evolutions) and it's going well gettng them ready.By the way,should we have Gym trainers or maybe if two or more trainers want to battle a Gym leader,they would have to battle and the Winner out of all the trainers battle the Gym leader?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 4, 2011)

MasterC said:


> @Sockhead: Should I PM you on how I'm doing on My ghost type team? I'll be using 4 ghost types (because that's all the ghost types in Unova excluding evolutions) and it's going well gettng them ready.By the way,should we have Gym trainers or maybe if two or more trainers want to battle a Gym leader,they would have to battle and the Winner out of all the trainers battle the Gym leader?


 
Gym trainers: no. And your Pokemon don't all have to be from Generation 5.. Like I said before, you could use any Pokemon that fit into your type.

@Bidoof: You don't have to tell me anything for a Gym Leader spot. You can have it if you'd like.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 4, 2011)

Lost my ds a little bit after I joined... just now found it...

Got 3/6 of my Pokemon >.< trading more over now


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 4, 2011)

@SockHead, i have  5 fire types now, any advice in the last one?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 4, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> @SockHead, i have  5 fire types now, any advice in the last one?


 
How about Camerupt?


----------



## MasterC (Apr 4, 2011)

It'll be nice if Nintendo releases a Pokemon Game where once you beat it,you can become a Gym Leader and Costimize your trainer and Gym.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll try to make a badgecase tomorrow. Only have one Pokemon ready, but have organized a trade with Bidoof to get some more. Also will post my FC later.


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Gym trainers: no. And your Pokemon don't all have to be from Generation 5.. Like I said before, you could use any Pokemon that fit into your type.
> 
> @Bidoof: You don't have to tell me anything for a Gym Leader spot. You can have it if you'd like.



Good, taken.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Good, taken.


 
Need your friend code.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 4, 2011)

i'm in i'm godd with ghost and my team ready


----------



## SockHead (Apr 4, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> i'm in i'm godd with ghost and my team ready


 
Ghost is already taken, and only Elite Four members are still open.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd hold off on the elite four for now. I mean, they're elite for a reason, amirite? Have the current members been tested to see how good they actually are?


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 4, 2011)

masterc told me to ask you to c if i could me a multi type elite four member my team is ready?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 4, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I'd hold off on the elite four for now. I mean, they're elite for a reason, amirite? Have the current members been tested to see how good they actually are?


 
They're close friends of mine, so I know. Also, I wouldn't mind promoting current gym leaders to elite four positions.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 4, 2011)

may i be champion


----------



## SockHead (Apr 4, 2011)

Major edit on the first post:

-The only way for someone to become a Gym Leader is if one steps down, or becomes inactive. I will then choose the new leader. Same goes for the Elite Four.

I didn't really like the idea of people always taking over gyms, so I changed it. Plus, I really like how all the leaders turned out, so I'll just keep it like this.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 4, 2011)

am i champion or not


----------



## SockHead (Apr 4, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> am i champion or not


 
You're team isn't good enough. Sorry.

Plus, you have a legendary on your team. It wouldn't have worked out anyway.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 4, 2011)

ok a team of metangs and 2 metagross for a steel elite four member


----------



## SockHead (Apr 4, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> ok a team of metangs and 2 metagross for a steel elite four member


 
Sorry, no. Maybe if a gym leader position opens up you may have a shot.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 4, 2011)

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh let me be elite four :'(


----------



## AndyB (Apr 4, 2011)

Stop with the begging. Sock's said no, leave it at that, respect that choice.
And anyway, you've hardly proven you'll be any good.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 4, 2011)

i have won like 100 battles with my metagross your losing the best trainer ever so it was a bad choice


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 4, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> i have won like 100 battles with my metagross your losing the best trainer ever so it was a bad choice


 
kayso?
proof?
how good were the other people?
were these all in-game characters?
are you trollin'?


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 4, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> i have won like 100 battles with my metagross your losing the best trainer ever so it was a bad choice


 
No offence, but I think I smell a lie there. Unless you were battling a few people many times, I don't think you can beat 100 people with just one Pokemon.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 5, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> No offence, but I think I smell a lie there. Unless you were battling a few people many times, I don't think you can beat 100 people with just one Pokemon.


 
She probably beat them because they were higher levels.


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2011)

My FC is: 1635 - 3613 - 2880

Just need to level one of my Pokemon up then teach them attacks, then I can battle users.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> My FC is: 1635 - 3613 - 2880
> 
> Just need to level one of my Pokemon up then teach them attacks, then I can battle users.


 
You don't need to level them up to 50 exactly. The game does that for you..


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 5, 2011)

AndyB said:


> You don't need to level them up to 50 exactly. The game does that for you..


 
Exactly. If I were a Flying type Gym Leader/Elite Four, how would I get my Braviary since it evolves at level 54 if the game doesn't change the levels to 50?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 5, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Exactly. If I were a Flying type Gym Leader/Elite Four, how would I get my Braviary since it evolves at level 54 if the game doesn't change the levels to 50?


 
For that, you'd need to level him up. Regardless, even on lvl 50 mode, pok?mon at a natural high level are still stronger. i.e. a team of iv/ev level 70s against a team of iv/ev level 40s. The first would win.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 5, 2011)

Will the battles be Lv 50 3 on 3 or Any Level 6 on 6?
Both are equally unfair, and Lv 50 6 on 6 can't be done.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 5, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> For that, you'd need to level him up. Regardless, even on lvl 50 mode, pok?mon at a natural high level are still stronger. i.e. a team of iv/ev level 70s against a team of iv/ev level 40s. The first would win.


 
I was just making an example about the level 50 thing, but thanks for the tip. :3


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Will the battles be Lv 50 3 on 3 or Any Level 6 on 6?
> Both are equally unfair, and Lv 50 6 on 6 can't be done.


 
I'd want to put this forward for more attention. 
Something will need to be worked around this Sock.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2011)

AndyB said:


> I'd want to put this forward for more attention.
> Something will need to be worked around this Sock.


 
I haven't actually battled online yet. I'll figure out what to do soon.

If those are the only ways to battle, I'm leaning towards Level 50 3v3.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 5, 2011)

uhhh if i may add flat battles turn all pokes higher than 50 2 50 pokemon lower are the same level as they were


----------



## MasterC (Apr 5, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I haven't actually battled online yet. I'll figure out what to do soon.
> 
> If those are the only ways to battle, I'm leaning towards Level 50 3v3.



 If that's the case for LV.50 3v3 battles that will mean We only need to get at least 3 Pokemon instead.The Wifi battle settings in the Wifi room only let you choose what type of battle  (single,double,triple,rotation) and restrictions(no restrictions or Flat Rule).Flat rule doesn't allow legendaries and each trainer must use 3 Pokemon(I think).That's just part of Flat Rule.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 5, 2011)

flat you get 6 i've done 1


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2011)

MasterC said:


> If that's the case for LV.50 3v3 battles that will mean We only need to get at least 3 Pokemon instead.The Wifi battle settings in the Wifi room only let you choose what type of battle  (single,double,triple,rotation) and restrictions(no restrictions or Flat Rule).Flat rule doesn't allow legendaries and each trainer must use 3 Pokemon(I think).That's just part of Flat Rule.


 
I'm testing it now with Andy. I will have a final decision when we're done.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 5, 2011)

may i be a new 9th gym leader like where if you beat me you unlock the elite 4


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> may i be a new 9th gym leader like where if you beat me you unlock the elite 4


 
Only 8 Gym Leaders.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 5, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> may i be a new 9th gym leader like where if you beat me you unlock the elite 4


 
It's almost like she's never played pok?mon before...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 5, 2011)

Also, on a side-note, will it be if you lose to one elite four member, you have to start over? and will they have to be in order (gyms as well).


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Also, on a side-note, will it be if you lose to one elite four member, you have to start over? and will they have to be in order (gyms as well).


 
I think it was already said that gyms don't need to be done in order and I would take that for the Elite Four also.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2011)

Both Gyms and Elite Four will be battled in any order. I kind of want people to defeat all elite four members without losing, but I think it'd be too hard. So for now, people can lose to Elite Four members and continue where they left off.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 5, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Also, on a side-note, will it be if you lose to one elite four member, you have to start over? and will they have to be in order (gyms as well).


 
Maybe lets keep it where trainers choose the order of battling the Gym leaders and Elite 4.Like have beta testers to test the diffuculty of each Gym leader then depending on the Wins and losses of the Gym leaders will determine the order they have to be battled.EX: say one Gym leader had 2 wins another 5 wins and another one 7 wins,so the Gym leader with the least wins has to be battled first.Elite 4:lets keep where the trainers choose which Elite 4 members to battle first like in Pokemon B/W.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2011)

Edited first post:

-Battles will be 3 vs 3 Single Battles with the Flat Rule. (Wonder Launcher Off)


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 5, 2011)

may i take a place of someone who isn't posting i am a steel type

anyone got an aggron?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> may i take a place of someone who isn't posting i am a steel type
> 
> anyone got


 
No. Everyone is active. Stop asking.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 5, 2011)

ok tell me when i can plz and 1 more thing am i not strong enough 2 be a steel elite caue i can get steel pokemon just like that


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2011)

YEAH! Sock, you got your World rocked brother!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2011)

Changed the rules again:

-Battles will be 3 vs 3 Single Battles with the Flat Rule. (Wonder Launcher Off) *Best 2 out of 3 for gyms, and best 3 out of 5 for the Elite Four and the Champion.*

@Andy THAT MATCH WAS FULL OF CRITS.
but,


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2011)

Just want to clarify.. are the 3v3s on the second match changing pokemon? Like to the other half of the team.


And hey, you critted me first!
Still, good game. I won.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Just want to clarify.. are the 3v3s on the second match changing pokemon? Like to the other half of the team.[/img]


 
It's all up to the leader. You don't have to change your Pokemon if you don't want. (But it would probably be a good idea since the challenger just saw your team.)


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 5, 2011)

Can I add something (Or fix) to the "Best Our of" idea? 

Like you said, it would be a good idea to switch to the other 3 Pokemon in your team after the first match, but if you win the first match, then lose the second (Or vice versa), both trainers should use their winning team on the third match. 

(Hope that makes sense.)


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Can I add something (Or fix) to the "Best Our of" idea?
> 
> Like you said, it would be a good idea to switch to the other 3 Pokemon in your team after the first match, but if you win the first match, then lose the second (Or vice versa), both trainers should use their winning team on the third match.
> 
> (Hope that makes sense.)


 
Yeah, that makes sense. But I'll leave the choosing to the leaders and trainers.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 5, 2011)

like me


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 5, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Just want to clarify.. are the 3v3s on the second match changing pokemon? Like to the other half of the team.
> 
> 
> And hey, you critted me first!
> Still, good game. I won.


 
THE DINODAY


----------



## 3D MoneyTree (Apr 5, 2011)

Man this sucks!I have pokemon white,but not all the badges.ps just got the awesome 3DS.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 6, 2011)

If we are going to make it like a good gym battle, first 3 pokemon 1st battle, other 3 second? and whatever pokemon 3rd round.. + it would make it easier for us gym leaders.. well for one thats my gym rules   ofcourse your rules also


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 6, 2011)

sooooooo am i in


----------



## AndyB (Apr 6, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> sooooooo am i in


 
You've been told no many times. Your constant nagging of the issue and lack of understanding you have is solid enough to say no to.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 6, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> sooooooo am i in


 
no, sorry


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 6, 2011)

how about now


----------



## 3D MoneyTree (Apr 6, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!serously.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 6, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> how about now


 
The more you ask the more your chances will fade away. In fact I'm almost certain that even at this precise moment there's no chance you'll get the position due to your lack of maturity in the situation.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 6, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> how about now


 
You need to realize that when someone says no, they mean no. It doesn't mean continue asking until they say yes. Just please stop asking.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 6, 2011)

Just report him/her for obvious trolling and move on.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 6, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Just report him/her for obvious trolling and move on.


 
I just love it when people are trolling but not knowing it.

Then the accusations build up into super rage.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 7, 2011)

*sadface*


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2011)

just about ready to accept challengers.

Ready to battle, except don't have a badge -  i'll just keep a record of who beats me so when they get made you can get it.

My rules are we do ONE 3-3 battle, I will tell you which 3 Pokemon I plan on using then you can decide which to use out of your team.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 8, 2011)

Going to try and make some badges and the badgecase today. Couldn't do it yesterday cause I was at the hospital with my broken knee.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Going to try and make some badges and the badgecase today. Couldn't do it yesterday cause I was at the hospital with my broken knee.


 
Are you okay? A broken knee is better than getting a toe chopped off!


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 8, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Are you okay? A broken knee is better than getting a toe chopped off!


 
serious?, how :/ not that its my buissness but Lol


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 8, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> serious?, how :/ not that its my buissness but Lol


 
His toe was amputated.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 8, 2011)

I need to know the sizes of the badges (unless I'm going to make them..).


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 8, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I need to know the sizes of the badges (unless I'm going to make them..).


 
make them all same size, but really about the size of my avatar.. but the badge obv


----------



## AndyB (Apr 8, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> make them all same size, but really about the size of my avatar.. but the badge obv


 
Or he could listen to Sock as to how to do them.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 8, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I need to know the sizes of the badges (unless I'm going to make them..).


 
Make them all the same size, and keep them small. Josh is unable to make them now, so I guess you could some.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 8, 2011)

@FillFall:I'll PM you at sometime today on what kind of shape,design,and color I would like my Gym badge to have.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

My Friend code is
1076 9974 6899

Also you may pm how you want your badge


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 9, 2011)

so when do i start?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 9, 2011)

Guys, I'll be out of town for a week starting tomorrow, so my time here will be limited. I will have internet to update the first post, but that's all I will be doing. (Of course I will be working on my team while I am gone) Hope everyones team is going as well as mine.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 9, 2011)

I've got one Pokemon ready, another on Black but not ready, and two on HeartGold not ready either. I'll try my best to get them prepared.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll see about that wifi usb in that week then. Oh boy, here we go!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, and if I haven't already stated this: 

Andy will be our first Champion.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 9, 2011)

Ha ;/ only 1 pokemon ready.. others are weak .. i might be the last, or the last few to be ready so bare that in mind.. I will give u guys my first pokemon on my team (if you care) Darmanitan, if you have already seen my fire team that i posted on another thread then fine... just a heads up.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 9, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Oh, and if I haven't already stated this:
> 
> Andy will be our first Champion.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 9, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


>


 
DDDUUDEE You made me pee my pants so much!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterC (Apr 9, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> DDDUUDEE You made me pee my pants so much!!!!!!!


 
All I'm doing is enjoying that Best Drawing Ever that [Nook] made.


Spoiler: 2nd Best Drawing Ever


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

MasterC said:


> All I'm doing is enjoying that Best Drawing Ever that [Nook] made.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2nd Best Drawing Ever


 
WORK FOR ME


----------



## AndyB (Apr 10, 2011)

Let's keep it on topic yeah?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 10, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Let's keep it on topic yeah?


 
@AndyB - - - - If i ever loose my Gym Leader position..then im getting all badges and beating elite four JUST to beat you and be champion  , but now i'm still Fire Leader. !huuhaa!


----------



## rafren (Apr 10, 2011)

I've got a mixed team. :/ Could I sign up for champ? Or something that would allow a variety of types.

FC: 4684-8556-5448
Name: Patrick


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 10, 2011)

rafren said:


> I've got a mixed team. :/ Could I sign up for champ? Or something that would allow a variety of types.
> 
> FC: 4684-8556-5448
> Name: Patrick


 
dude, AndyB is Champion :/ , if you want to be the champion you must defeat all 8 gym leaders and receive their badges and battle the elite4 and win Then and ONLY then can you challenge the champion for his/her title.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 10, 2011)

rafren said:


> I've got a mixed team. :/ Could I sign up for champ? Or something that would allow a variety of types.
> 
> FC: 4684-8556-5448
> Name: Patrick


 
SockHead already said who will be champion here


----------



## rafren (Apr 10, 2011)

Oops. :/ It wasn't on the first post. n.n


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 10, 2011)

so if there is ever a opening for gym leader i call it or i could beat the champion if any leader is ready i challenge u

name parker 
fc: 124881054448
yes i am a boy
i lied as being a girl as my cf character is a girl
bidoof i challenge you


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 10, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> so if there is ever a opening for gym leader i call it or i could beat the champion if any leader is ready i challenge u
> 
> name parker
> fc: 124881054448
> ...


 
good look Katiegirl. still remember you have 7 fierce battles after him (if u win) xD


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 10, 2011)

yah over 9000 you ready and i have a question i'm allowed any types right


----------



## AndyB (Apr 10, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> yah over 9000 you ready and i have a question i'm allowed any types right


 
Any types where? 
As a gym leader or as a challenger?


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 10, 2011)

challenger


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 10, 2011)

hey andy can i test my team on you


----------



## AndyB (Apr 10, 2011)

As a challegner, as long as they aren't legendaries you can use them.
And no you cannot. You'll need to beat all other gyms and Elite four to challenge me. :3


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 10, 2011)

andyb i meant like for fun not for the league just for fun
and warning i will set up my team you defeat you all


----------



## rafren (Apr 10, 2011)

Andy. :0 Want to confirm. If you want to take someone's position, lets say Bacon Boy's, I have to use 3 Bug type Pokemon and beat him right?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 10, 2011)

The way that the online is now is a bit weird with the Lvl 50 3 on 3 only. 
But yeah, you will have to beat his team with your team for that gym.


----------



## rafren (Apr 10, 2011)

AndyB said:


> The way that the online is now is a bit weird with the Lvl 50 3 on 3 only.
> But yeah, you will have to beat his team with your team for that gym.


 
Okay, got it. I'd have to train Pokemon just to have a team eligible to be a leader. o.o I'll stick to being a challenger. ^_^


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 10, 2011)

My fire teams not ready so i may be the last few leaders to be ready.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 10, 2011)

IF YOU GUYS USED POKEMON ONLINE
YOU'D ALL BE READY
AND FINISHED

BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys, since i am the Fire Type Gym Leader, FillFall has made my 'Flare Badge' here  --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You will receive this Badge when you beat me , (rules on first post)

you may place this in a spoiler or a Badge Case FillFall will soon be making.

Bye


----------



## AndyB (Apr 10, 2011)

I think it'd be a good idea to have shown all the badges. 
As I've said before, best to keep it to the same design/size.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 10, 2011)

Only made one badge. Over 9000 is the only one that has told me how he wants his badge. Also the badges will be max 25x25 px


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 10, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Only made one badge. Over 9000 is the only one that has told me how he wants his badge. Also the badges will be max 25x25 px


 
well people need to make the effort to send a message.

+FillFall, did you get my message about the Badge Case ? if not they should have the name of the badge on top of the badge moulding were you place your badge.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 10, 2011)

@rafren:The only way to become Gym leader is if one steps down or becomes inactive.It USED to be where you have to beat the gym leader with the same type of Pokemon the leader has.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 10, 2011)

MasterC said:


> @rafren:The only way to become Gym leader is if one steps down or becomes inactive.It USED to be where you have to beat the gym leader with the same type of Pokemon the leader has.


 
I think that'd be a better idea... I mean, what if one of the gym leaders is **** and everyone can just beat them? It'd make more sense for changing gym leaders.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 10, 2011)

ok i challenge all the leaders that are ready


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 10, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> ok i challenge all the leaders that are ready


 omg me too and you too omg


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 10, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> ok i challenge all the leaders that are ready


You can't challenge them yet.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 10, 2011)

y???


----------



## AndyB (Apr 10, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> y???


 
Because they aren't ready. Sock is out of town and wont be back for about a week.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 10, 2011)

Didn't Sock say that until ALL gym leaders are ready we can start?


----------



## rafren (Apr 10, 2011)

Elite 4 is also missing 2 people. :/


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> y???


 
This isn't an alphabet thread.

ON TOPIC:
If I was Fighting type Elite Four, all I'd use Scrafty, Lucario , Medicham, another Lucario, and some other mons that are resistant against Psychic and Flying type moves.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2011)

asdf

Double Post.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> asdf
> 
> Double Post.


 
This was 9 minutes after your other post. u trollin' ?


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> This was 9 minutes after your other post. u trollin' ?


 
No, i forgettin'.


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2011)

My badge


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 11, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> My badge


 
I didn't make that, but it's kinda the same style so it might be okay.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 11, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> My badge


 
-Too small
-How does it symbolize the Psychic type?
-All of it is simple shapes


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 11, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> -Too small
> -How does it symbolize the Psychic type?
> -All of it is simple shapes


 It isn't to small
 Tell me where it says it has to symbolize the type
 Simple shapes can be cool and they are kinda psychic


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd honestly just say to you Fillfall is just make the badges. Just make the 8, if they don't like it.. oh well, they didn't contact you about it!
Better yet, PM them! Ask about badges etc. No reply? Make it anyway.

See, with Bidoof making his own, what stops anyone else making their's? When you said you'd make the badges.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 11, 2011)

nook: final authority on whether or not a badge symbolizes a pokemon type

oh and enjoy your plain psychic type goth-kid:


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, I will make all badges except for sock's cause he is gone. So if you want them to look like you want them to you need to pm me. Also over 9000, I might edit your badge a little bit.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 11, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Okay, I will make all badges except for sock's cause he is gone. So if you want them to look like you want them to you need to pm me. Also over 9000, I might edit your badge a little bit.


 
ok but pm it me in a message still.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 11, 2011)

I will pm the badges to the respective owners when they are done. Can't make more today, but they will hopefully be done before Saturday.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Okay, I will make all badges except for sock's cause he is gone. So if you want them to look like you want them to you need to pm me. Also over 9000, I might edit your badge a little bit.


 
It shouldn't matter if he's gone, he'll just have to wait to see it like anyone else that doesn't sign on everyday.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 11, 2011)

At least I'm doing him last cause I can't come up with a theme for dark badge.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 11, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Okay, I will make all badges except for sock's cause he is gone. So if you want them to look like you want them to you need to pm me. Also over 9000, I might edit your badge a little bit.


 
Just an idea _*IF*_ Elite 4s get badges. Possibly add a small (not lowercase) E or 4 on the corner of the badge so others know if a challenger beats an Elite 4.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 11, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Just an idea _*IF*_ Elite 4's get badges. Possibly add a small (not lowercase) E or 4 on the corner of the badge so others know if a challenger beats an Elite 4.


 
Something ends with a number or is an acronym

Everyone seems to pluralize them with apostrophes

It must be right


----------



## MasterC (Apr 11, 2011)

@FillFall: So which Gym badges will you do first?


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 11, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Something ends with a number or is an acronym
> 
> Everyone seems to pluralize them with apostrophes
> 
> It must be right


 
You mean the Elite 4's thing? I just fixed the comment because I thought it didn't look right. 

If only a few of the Pokemon I need in my team were possible to find in Black and White, instead of transfering them. Atleast I remembered that one of the Pokemon I need in my team was obtained in the Dream World. (Before the Japan Earthquake)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 11, 2011)

Another thing; Gym Leaders:

Don't put your badges in your signatures. People can copy and paste them easily into their signatures.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 11, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Another thing; Gym Leaders:
> 
> Don't put your badges in your signatures. People can copy and paste them easily into their signatures.


 implying they couldn't do that if they're displayed anywhere.

that's the purpose of having the badges, i assume.

i'd say just have a list of "registered recipients" who are entiled to "wear" the badge somewhere on their profile.  if TBT gets one of those fancy pants widget things, that would be a surefire way to stop those attempts, since you can't alter it.  (like the cakes, now.)


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 11, 2011)

This is just a suggestion, but maybe Gym Leaders and Elite 4s could add "TBT League 2.0 - ___ Type Gym Leader/Elite Four" into their signature, like how MasterC was the first to put his in.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 11, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> nook: final authority on whether or not a badge symbolizes a pokemon type
> 
> oh and enjoy your plain psychic type goth-kid:


 
YOU SEE

EVEN ARCEUS MAKES MISTAKES


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll be a challenger.

Imo you should see how many people would actually make challenges and if there aren't enough, reduce the numbers of gym leaders / elite four members so you actually have some.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 12, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> This is just a suggestion, but maybe Gym Leaders and Elite 4s could add "TBT League 2.0 - ___ Type Gym Leader/Elite Four" into their signature, like how Over 9000 was the first to put his in.


 
Actually, MasterC put his in first, then i did, so i thought if 2 people did it then more would + if you were to put your badge in your signature and other people will lie that they did get it when they didn't, then someone is bound to see them with it and if anyone does see it they could just ask the gym leader/elite 4  and if they didn't SockHead could just Disqualify them from The League. + wouldn't it be a good idea after someone has all 8 gym badges Sock or someone in 2nd charge asked all the leaders for authorisation in their records to proove it? and after elite 4.

Therefore all Gym Leaders should show their Position with TBT League 2.0 - Gym Leader '      ' or Elite Four '     '  and have a choice to place their badge in their signature.

May my ideas be a help to you all


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 12, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Actually, MasterC put his in first, then i did, so i thought if 2 people did it then more would + if you were to put your badge in your signature and other people will lie that they did get it when they didn't, then someone is bound to see them with it and if anyone does see it they could just ask the gym leader/elite 4  and if they didn't SockHead could just Disqualify them from The League. + wouldn't it be a good idea after someone has all 8 gym badges Sock or someone in 2nd charge asked all the leaders for authorisation in their records to proove it? and after elite 4.
> 
> Therefore all Gym Leaders should show their Position with TBT League 2.0 - Gym Leader '      ' or Elite Four '     '  and have a choice to place their badge in their signature.
> 
> May my ideas be a help to you all


 
Thanks for the heads up. Just fixed my previous post.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry for double post ( im too cool to edit haha  ) photobucket are having stupid things so badge will come up inaqhuile


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 12, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> sorry for double post ( im too cool to edit haha  ) photobucket are having stupid things so badge will come up inaqhuile


 
You did not double post.

And you could always use imageshack.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 12, 2011)

For anyone that wants to make mine: A Whirlipede (not detailed), screened with the kind of green that the Gym Name is in.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> For anyone that wants to make mine: A Whirlipede (not detailed), screened with the kind of green that the Gym Name is in.


 
Fillfall has said he's been making them, got most done. So your's could already be done.
That's what either person get for not contacting the other.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 13, 2011)

Got my badge back up


----------



## SockHead (Apr 13, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Got my badge back up


 
Oh wow, I really like how that turned out.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 13, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Oh wow, I really like how that turned out.


 
is that sarcasm  ?

+FillFall made it and might modify it.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 13, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> is that sarcasm  ?
> 
> +FillFall made it and might modify it.


 
No, I actually think it looks great. It's simple and not over the top. Just what I wanted.

Hey Fill, go to the IRC.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 13, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Fillfall has said he's been making them, got most done. So your's could already be done.
> That's what either person get for not contacting the other.


 
No one's made mine. I originally thought Josh was doing it, so I pm'ed him about it.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 13, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> No one's made mine. I originally thought Josh was doing it, so I pm'ed him about it.


 
Fill's doing them now. You should PM him about the design of your badge.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 13, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Fill's doing them now. You should PM him about the design of your badge.


 
i already did, he know how i want it, he said he might modify it a little.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 13, 2011)

oh sorry, wrong person


----------



## MasterC (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder if Fill is almost done with my Gym badge......


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 14, 2011)

MasterC said:


> I wonder if Fill is almost done with my Gym badge......


 
hey MasterC, like if it's not a bother can you make the TBT League 2.0 -"your colour" Ghost Type Gym Leader - "name of badge in colour" "badge here when you get it", s its like neat?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 14, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> hey MasterC, like if it's not a bother can you make the TBT League 2.0 -"your colour" Ghost Type Gym Leader - "name of badge in colour" "badge here when you get it", s its like neat?


Could you remove the badge from your signature, so people can't "steal" it. I might allow you to have it there later, but not now.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 14, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Could you remove the badge from your signature, so people can't "steal" it. I might allow you to have it there later, but not now.


 
ok, sure.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 14, 2011)

wait, guys. if you think really hard about this, this thread is basically a TBT Game thread, all 8 Badges and Elite4 and Champion, if this was a real pokemon league, they would need 8 gym badges and by a certain time, they make the pokemon league were 1st round contestants are cut by half until it leaves until the winner or if, but that's just a thought after this is finished/over.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 14, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> wait, guys. if you think really hard about this, this thread is basically a TBT Game thread, all 8 Badges and Elite4 and Champion, if this was a real pokemon league, they would need 8 gym badges and by a certain time, they make the pokemon league were 1st round contestants are cut by half until it leaves until the winner or if, but that's just a thought after this is finished/over.


 
This is just an online version of the ingame Pokemon League. I don't know where you're getting the idea of a tournament.


----------



## rafren (Apr 14, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> wait, guys. if you think really hard about this, this thread is basically a TBT Game thread, all 8 Badges and Elite4 and Champion, if this was a real pokemon league, they would need 8 gym badges and by a certain time, they make the pokemon league were 1st round contestants are cut by half until it leaves until the winner or if, but that's just a thought after this is finished/over.


 
Like a TBT Pokemon tourney! :0 I swear they did this in TBT 1.0, but the battle system was flawed. :/


SockHead, if you're game on making one after this, i'm willing to help with the system and all.  xD


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 14, 2011)

rafren said:


> Like a TBT Pokemon tourney! :0 I swear they did this in TBT 1.0, but the battle system was flawed. :/
> 
> 
> SockHead, if you're game on making one after this, i'm willing to help with the system and all.  xD


 
i don't see why it wasnt working out properly, i think its more of buying a pen and notebook xD lol its not THAT hard.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 14, 2011)

rafren said:


> Like a TBT Pokemon tourney! :0 I swear they did this in TBT 1.0, but the battle system was flawed. :/


 
Did you read the first post? No, in fact.. did you read the first sentence?

@Over, what the Hell are you even talking about?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 14, 2011)

but i mean, like in the proper anime like a whole tournament and you need 8 gym badges by a certain time.


----------



## rafren (Apr 14, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Did you read the first post? No, in fact.. did you read the first sentence?


 
Oops. Got excited. ^_^


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 14, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Did you read the first post? No, in fact.. did you read the first sentence?
> 
> @Over, what the Hell are you even talking about?


 
Lol, like you know in the anime they have 8 gyms and they need all the badges by a certain time to enter the REAL Pokemon League, and then that would b a tournament, but i mean, this could be a really good idea


----------



## rafren (Apr 14, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Lol, like you know in the anime they have 8 gyms and they need all the badges by a certain time to enter the REAL Pokemon League, and then that would b a tournament, but i mean, this could be a really good idea


 
Lets talk about it somewhere else, and not spam this thread like we already did. :/


----------



## AndyB (Apr 14, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Lol, like you know in the anime they have 8 gyms and they need all the badges by a certain time to enter the REAL Pokemon League, and then that would b a tournament, but i mean, this could be a really good idea


 
Not what I was asking about. The pad and pen thing..
The battle system worked fine in the first try at this. However it's B/W's battle system that's made things difficult.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 14, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Not what I was asking about. The pad and pen thing..
> The battle system worked fine in the first try at this. However it's B/W's battle system that's made things difficult.


 
oh, i meant like how that guy said that the battle system didnt work out well i thought he meant like the matchups and stuff, so i said pen and pad , anyhow this is no place to talk about it because this thread is happening, not ours.


----------



## rafren (Apr 14, 2011)

I get it . . . ? :0

I was talking about the Tourney there was 1.0 where it was elimination type. :/


----------



## AndyB (Apr 14, 2011)

rafren said:


> I get it . . . ? :0
> 
> I was talking about the Tourney there was 1.0 where it was elimination type. :/


 
No, it was pretty much the same as this. Except with the battles being Level 50 3v3 or Any Level 6v6 now, due to B/W weird online functions now.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 14, 2011)

Shush guys now, just wait and see what happens please dont spam. we're kinda getting off topic.


----------



## rafren (Apr 14, 2011)

AndyB said:


> No, it was pretty much the same as this. Except with the battles being Level 50 3v3 or Any Level 6v6 now, due to B/W weird online functions now.


 
My memory must be failing me.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 14, 2011)

You have barely made 1 post that makes any sense.

Anyway, as Champion, this give me some time to get my internet sorted. Currently the wifi is being a fickle companion, so I need to get a usb wifi dongle... thing.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 14, 2011)

You Pokemon neerrds


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 14, 2011)

AndyB said:


> You have barely made 1 post that makes any sense.
> 
> Anyway, as Champion, this give me some time to get my internet sorted. Currently the wifi is being a fickle companion, so I need to get a usb wifi dongle... thing.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

Just made this;









Got bored..


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


>



Hey, maybe when everyone gets their badges ready (Elite 4 too, if they get one), you can replace the badges on that picture with ours.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, but Andy (Fillfall) said he was making the badge case..


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

personally i don't like it, still its nice but FillFalls making it


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> personally i don't like it, still its nice but FillFalls making it


 
IT'S NOT EVEN MEANT TO BE A BADGE CASE YOU STUPID RANDOM. I MADE IT FROM PURE BOREDOM, I DON'T MIND YOU SPEAKING YOUR MIND AND TELLING THE TRUTH, BUT BEING COMPLETELY WRONG ABOUT SOMETHING IS A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT CONCEPT.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> IT'S NOT EVEN MEANT TO BE A BADGE CASE YOU STUPID RANDOM. I MADE IT FROM PURE BOREDOM, I DON'T MIND YOU SPEAKING YOUR MIND AND TELLING THE TRUTH, BUT BEING COMPLETELY WRONG ABOUT SOMETHING IS A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT CONCEPT.


 
take a break, have a kit kat.

mis-understood you, ok?

jees


----------



## AndyB (Apr 15, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> take a break, have a kit kat.
> mis-understood you, ok?
> jees


 
This isn't a thread about opinions, it's about pokemon!


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

AndyB said:


> This isn't a thread about opinions, it's about pokemon!


 
ok then.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 15, 2011)

NO OPINIONS ALLOWED


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> NO OPINIONS ALLOWED


 
ok then


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 15, 2011)

Done with all badges. Will not make badge case for a while, unless I want to.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 15, 2011)

Fillfall, will you send us the badges?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Done with all badges. Will not make badge case for a while, unless I want to.


 
can you send me mine?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 15, 2011)

I will send you your badges, but DON'T show them to other people. I will also pm all the badges to Sockhead. 

@ Over 9000, I didn't modify your badge.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I will send you your badges, but DON'T show them to other people. I will also pm all the badges to Sockhead.
> 
> @ Over 9000, I didn't modify your badge.


 
grr, its ok i like it, just thought u would so i got cranky , are all the other badges the same size?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 15, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I will send you your badges, but DON'T show them to other people. I will also pm all the badges to Sockhead.
> 
> @ Over 9000, I didn't modify your badge.


 
Do the colors match the names in the spoiler on the first page (i.e. mine would be light green) or is it something different?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 15, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Do the colors match the names in the spoiler on the first page (i.e. mine would be light green) or is it something different?


 
Different after what people requested.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Fill, when can we reveal our badges in our signatures? when all gyms are ready? or the badge case is made?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 15, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Fill, when can we reveal our badges in our signatures? when all gyms are ready? or the badge case is made?


 
Ask Sock. Pretty stupid if you put it in your sig and everybody else copy it and paste it in their own sig. Then they say. "I has all badges zooomg"


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Ask Sock. Pretty stupid if you put it in your sig and everybody else copy it and paste it in their own sig. Then they say. "I has all badges zooomg"


 
well we can make a simple system, each gymleader/elitefour has a notebook and pen, we write down who has won. before anyone can challenge the elite four, Sock or any1 in second command will ask all the gymleaders if him/her have that person in their records that they beat them, that will also apply with the elite four to challenge the champion... personnally... its not hard..


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

do you not agree?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 15, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> do you not agree?


 
No, I do not agree. 
Whoever wins can either post here that they did, or the gym/whoever can say that they were bested and that this person earned the badge.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 15, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> do you not agree?


 
It's been 4 minutes, stop spamming >_>


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

AndyB said:


> No, I do not agree.
> Whoever wins can either post here that they did, or the gym/whoever can say that they were bested and that this person earned the badge.


 
i wasnt asking you but my solutuion is more sencible. and what was the point of the badges then?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 15, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> i wasnt asking you but my solutuion is more sencible. and what was the point of the badges then?


 
>.>
You're not getting it, are you?


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

I think someone shouldn't be gym leader anymore..


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I think someone shouldn't be gym leader anymore..


I agree.


You know what, it's people like that guy that make great ideas like this turn out to be a waste of time.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 16, 2011)

He stalked me because I didn't do his trainer card. Told a lot of times that we had some issues. Also whenever I answered that we had issues, he said "Don't ignore my posts/pms/messages. I think that it wasn't so smart to let him be a gym leader.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> He stalked me because I didn't do his trainer card. Told a lot of times that we had some issues. Also whenever I answered that we had issues, he said "Don't ignore my posts/pms/messages. I think that it wasn't so smart to let him be a gym leader.


 
sesh eshays

Agreed.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 16, 2011)

@Sockhead: How about edit the first post so that there is a note somewhere that says "Thanks to FillFall for making the awesome Gym badges",or something like that.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

But I don't know which badge to use Dx


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> But I don't know which badge to use Dx


 
Use mine. It's pink.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

Just for you, I'll use yours :3


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 16, 2011)

Will be gone from today until Sunday next week. Might find some internet hotspots.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

Where you going? to your families for Easter like you said in the IRC?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Where you going? to your families for Easter like you said in the IRC?


 Yes. Driving 8 hours is so much fun. At least I can watch loads of movies.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

Lololol Feel sorry for you. When I went to Japan - 9 hour flight - me and my friend watched Sex and the City and sex and the city 2. We kept laughing with all the sexual stuff and then they were having sex and the teacher heard us laughing and was like "What are you watching?" and I was like 'A movie'
Then she was like "Cool" and left us alone, Good times.

/off topic


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 16, 2011)

@Bidoof & @ Nook

why shouldnt i be Gym Leader? so what..i was suggesting ideas which may not be so great? not everyones perfect. well sorry if i dont fit to your "standards"

@FillFall wtf? i didn't stalk you, i was getting REAL annoyed becouse there was a bunch of mis-understandings, and someone told me something, then the other told me something else. then you wouldnt reply to your Pms, which i sent about 1, and sent about 1 visitor message, atleast have the decency to tell me what is going on like Aeri did.


----------



## rafren (Apr 16, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> @Bidoof & @ Nook
> 
> why shouldnt i be Gym Leader? so what..i was suggesting ideas which may not be so great? not everyones perfect. well sorry if i dont fit to your "standards"
> 
> @FillFall wtf? i didn't stalk you, i was getting REAL annoyed becouse there was a bunch of mis-understandings, and someone told me something, then the other told me something else. then you wouldnt reply to your Pms, which i sent about 1, and sent about 1 visitor message, atleast have the decency to tell me what is going on like Aeri did.


 
Settle your problems through PM's. :/ We came here for a Pokemon League, not an argument.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Fill for the awesome badges!

As for the issues, don't hold the conversation here. I will make any final decisions if I have to.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 16, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Thanks Fill for the awesome badges!
> 
> As for the issues, don't hold the conversation here. I will make any final decisions if I have to.


 
ok, sorry..just got annoyed.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 16, 2011)

So how's everyones teams going?


----------



## rafren (Apr 16, 2011)

SockHead said:


> So how's everyones teams going?


 
As a competitor?

Leveling up some Pokemon, and preparing move sets/items.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 16, 2011)

SockHead said:


> So how's everyones teams going?


 
only 2 pokes ready :/


----------



## MasterC (Apr 16, 2011)

SockHead said:


> So how's everyones teams going?


 My Lampent is almost ready and I might use a Dusk stone on it once it levels a bit more.And for the other two,they are close to being almost ready.So you would say that my team is doing "ok"


Edit(off topic things): I just noticed that AndyB's avatar was in the shop in the section where you can buy upgrades for your Avatar.He's also the Champion and is a Senior Member.Such a coincident.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 16, 2011)

MasterC said:


> My Lampent is almost ready and I might use a Dusk stone on it once it levels a bit more.And for the other two,they are close to being almost ready.So you would say that my team is doing "ok"
> 
> 
> Edit(off topic things): I just noticed that AndyB's avatar was in the shop in the section where you can buy upgrades for your Avatar.He's also the Champion and is a Senior Member.Such a coincident.


 that's cuz AndyB is one badass mother ****er.
end of story.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 16, 2011)

Well good news. I tried my wi-fi again today and it's working! I assume it's too late to reclaim my position as the Electric type leader, unfortunately... But I'll be a challenger! I look forward to battling you all


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 16, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> that's cuz AndyB is one badass mother ****er.
> end of story.


 
this.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

Is this open for challenge currently?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 16, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> Is this open for challenge currently?


 
Nope. We will be open for challengers once all the gym leaders are ready.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> @Bidoof & @ Nook
> 
> why shouldnt i be Gym Leader? so what..i was suggesting ideas which may not be so great? not everyones perfect. well sorry if i dont fit to your "standards"
> 
> @FillFall wtf? i didn't stalk you, i was getting REAL annoyed becouse there was a bunch of mis-understandings, and someone told me something, then the other told me something else. then you wouldnt reply to your Pms, which i sent about 1, and sent about 1 visitor message, atleast have the decency to tell me what is going on like Aeri did.


 
People do have lives you know...


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

SockHead said:


> So how's everyones teams going?


 
Mine's been done for like 2 weeks.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> People do have lives you know...


 


Bidoof said:


> Mine's been done for like 2 weeks.


 i lold


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i lold


 
I already had the team before I decided to become a Gym Leader, I only needed 2 Pokemon, but I caught them in like 2 seconds.


----------



## rafren (Apr 17, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I only needed 2 Pokemon



Male Bidoof, Female Bidoof


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2011)

They're not psychic type. Stop spamming


----------



## rafren (Apr 17, 2011)

peace.

Anyways. Sock, PM'ed you.


----------



## LCW (Apr 17, 2011)

1st Post XD

Could I please be a Flying Type Leader! I was Refered by great1photo 

Name: LCW
Code: 3568-0751-2310


----------



## SockHead (Apr 17, 2011)

LCW said:


> 1st Post XD
> 
> Could I please be a Flying Type Leader! I was Refered by great1photo
> 
> ...


 
There are already 8 Gym Leaders. Maybe you could try out to be the final Elite Four member.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 17, 2011)

It's a shame that through the efforts of two people, that you can't already see that all the Gym positions are taken.


----------



## LCW (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh yeah XD Sorry I meant Elite Four 'facepalm'


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 17, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> People do have lives you know...


 
what does that proove/mean?

__________________________

why is someone chosen as champion already? really the champion should be the first person to beat all leaders/elite4members or something?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> what does that proove/mean?
> 
> __________________________
> 
> why is someone chosen as champion already? really the champion should be the first person to beat all leaders/elite4members or something?


 
The new champion will be whoever beats Andy. There will always be a champion, we just needed a starter champion.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 17, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> The new champion will be whoever beats Andy. There will always be a champion, we just needed a starter champion.


 
oh, ok .. just a thought.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 17, 2011)

Let's see here.....will AndyB's FC be in the first post?


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 17, 2011)

So far, I've collect 3 Pokemon on my team, one that's ready to battle, 2 that need to be transfered to Pokemon Black, and one that I still need to find.


----------



## williamd (Apr 17, 2011)

I myself am going to be a challenger.Though my team is not ready.I have so far:
Crustle
Excadrill
Terrakion
Zoroark
Latios
and Garvantula all Lv.50 exept Latios and Garvantula


----------



## MasterC (Apr 17, 2011)

williamd said:


> I myself am going to be a challenger.Though my team is not ready.I have so far:
> Crustle
> Excadrill
> Terrakion
> ...


 
Legendary Pokemon aren't allowed so you can't use Terrakion,Zoroark,and Latios.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 17, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Legendary Pokemon aren't allowed so you can't use Terrakion,Zoroark,and Latios.


 
Zoroark is not a legendary Pokemon.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 17, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Zoroark is not a legendary Pokemon.


 
That's true. Although it's Attack Stats are high, it lacks in Defence Stats and HP, making it somewhat difficult to use.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 17, 2011)

ok,though I thought Event Pokemon such as Zoroark were legendaries.


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2011)

MasterC said:


> ok,though I thought Event Pokemon such as Zoroark were legendaries.


 
They're not.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 17, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> They're not.


 
I know.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 18, 2011)

are latios and latias counted as ubers?


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 18, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> are latios and latias counted as ubers?


 
I don't think Smogon considers them uber, but they are legendaries.


----------



## rafren (Apr 18, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> are latios and latias counted as ubers?


 
As SPH said, they aren't ubers, but they're legendary Pokemon.

Entei/Suicune/Raikou are also not counted as ubers. The Terrakion/Cobalion/Virizon trio as well, I think.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

i think the deal with lati@s is soul dew.  using soul dew with them is what's banned.. i think.  i'm pretty sure they're just outright banned from OU, though.  i dunno.


----------



## MaTrixPred (Apr 19, 2011)

I just need a bisharp


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2011)

In a tournament (legal tournament), they're considered ubers. Pretty much all legendaries are considered ubers.


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2011)

But we can't use legendaries here anyway.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

I noticed we lack a forth Elite Four! So I'd like to sign up for a Flying type (I'm assuming i can't pick a mixed team) so yeah.

FC: 0948-1989-9968


----------



## SockHead (Apr 19, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> I noticed we lack a forth Elite Four! So I'd like to sign up for a Flying type (I'm assuming i can't pick a mixed team) so yeah.
> 
> FC: 0948-1989-9968


 
Okay, PM me your team and their movesets.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 20, 2011)

Guys, i'm resigning my position as the fire type leader, why? because i dont think im strong enough for the position, maybe the next league.. anyway.. im now going to be a challenger.. goodbye all  (the badge and title will be for the next gym leader request im guessing)


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 20, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> In a tournament (legal tournament), they're considered ubers. Pretty much all legendaries are considered ubers.


 yeah, but nintendo knows jack **** about competitive pokemon.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay, 0ver 9000 is no longer the fire type leader. The position is open to anyone who wants it.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 20, 2011)

i will try and challenge this awesome league when i have completed the game. I  havent finish as i havent had my game long.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 20, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> i will try and challenge this awesome league when i have completed the game. I  havent finish as i havent had my game long.


 
Good luck , i was in the same position as you 2 weeks ago, just keep training , dude maybe we can challenge the gyms round the same time?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 20, 2011)

that would be awesome, i'll try my hardest


----------



## SockHead (Apr 20, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> that would be awesome, i'll try my hardest


 
Beat the game first.


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2011)

Seriously, when can we start battling, this is boring,


----------



## SockHead (Apr 20, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Seriously, when can we start battling, this is boring,


 
We're going to start battling once every gym leader is ready. (Like I've stated before..) Just be patient, I'm almost done with my team so I'll be waiting too.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 21, 2011)

if you need a fire type-only gym leader, i can try and whip something up if there's no one else.

only problem is i'd need to know when i need to be available for challenge beforehand (say, two/three days minimum) so that i'll be available.  as nintendo sucks and i have to borrow my brother's ds for wifi.  ****ing nintendo.

but yeah.  i'll PM you if/when i find enough fire types, i guess.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 21, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> if you need a fire type-only gym leader, i can try and whip something up if there's no one else.
> 
> only problem is i'd need to know when i need to be available for challenge beforehand (say, two/three days minimum) so that i'll be available.  as nintendo sucks and i have to borrow my brother's ds for wifi.  ****ing nintendo.
> 
> but yeah.  i'll PM you if/when i find enough fire types, i guess.


 
Okay you'll be the new Fire Type Gym leader. 

Everyone's taking their times for these teams, so don't think you're in a rush. (PM me your FC when you've got the chance)


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 21, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Okay you'll be the new Fire Type Gym leader.
> 
> Everyone's taking their times for these teams, so don't think you're in a rush. (PM me your FC when you've got the chance)


 keep the spot open/accepting applicants plz.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 21, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> keep the spot open/accepting applicants plz.


 
...Okay?


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol accidentally deleted Andy's PM with my badge in it lololol. When you come back send me another one, I'll PM you about it later.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 22, 2011)

If Global Link likes me, it'll let me pick up a Pokemon that I need for the team from Dream World. Then, I'll have 3 pokemon ready for training, and 2 needing for pick-up.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Lol accidentally deleted Andy's PM with my badge in it lololol. When you come back send me another one, I'll PM you about it later.


 
That wasn't really relevant. You could of just PM'd him anyway for it, instead of posting about nothing.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 23, 2011)

If you have a question about the League, check the first post instead of PM'ing me. It's probably answered there.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm gonna post to say that I'm still active.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm still active too, just very busy with other things.


----------



## great1photo (Apr 24, 2011)

I have 5 Pok?mon, and I know what I want for my last one. Then I just need to train them. :3


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 24, 2011)

My nephew broke my ds... so many excuses but true >.> gotten 5 pokemon evolved, dont know what should my 6th


Getting another ds from a friend, selling to save money for 3ds , technically helpin a friend out to. 

Internet been out cause of a late payment, or i would had posted this sooner


----------



## SockHead (Apr 24, 2011)

Pokeman said:


> My nephew broke my ds... so many excuses but true >.> gotten 5 pokemon evolved, dont know what should my 6th
> 
> 
> Getting another ds from a friend, selling to save money for 3ds , technically helpin a friend out to.
> ...


 
That's fine. Just as long as you find a way to play.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 26, 2011)

why has no-one taken my spot for fire leader?


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2011)

Psycho has but he needs to get a team.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 26, 2011)

Guess who's back!!


ME!
Almost got my team done. I miss like 1 or 2 pokemons..

Also I can't see any thanks for the badges in the first post


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm almost ready. I just need to work on my team some more.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Guess who's back!!
> 
> 
> ME!
> ...


 
I lost mine


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Psycho has but he needs to get a team.


 i just need to import a few from platinum, and the team will be ready, i'm sure.

nbd.


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2011)

eshays


----------



## MasterC (Apr 27, 2011)

I just found the perfect place to train Pokemon a bit faster about 3 days ago.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2011)

You don't need to train them. And you just give your team leader a Lucky Egg and battle Audino, they level up quick. I was getting a level per minute,


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 28, 2011)

you don't have to be any specific level

the wifi battle will auto-level you to 50, whether you're level 4 or level 82.

just EV train, if you want an edge.  all my srs bzns pokes are.  :J


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

i want 2 be an electric type leader


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> i want 2 be an electric type leader


 
We've already been through this. You're not gonna be a gym leader of any kind. Nor the Champion. Nor the Elite Four.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

y there is a open spot and i have a good team


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 28, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> y there is a open spot and i have a good team


 
psycho has that spot!

quit begging,


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

sorry and i didn't beg i asked what is wrong with that btw i am an eletric type pro so you could use me as an elite four but i quess not


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 28, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> sorry and i didn't beg i asked what is wrong with that btw i am an eletric type pro so you could use me as an elite four but i quess not


 
thats good for you. shame your not recommended by anyone, like all the elite four are.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

ok i challenge you 2 a battle as soon as i train flat 6 on 6


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> sorry and i didn't beg i asked what is wrong with that btw i am an eletric type pro so you could use me as an elite four but i quess not


 
You don't even compose yourself very well on this forum. Your posts hardly make sense (due to lack of proper punctuation and grammar). Try to act more like a respectable person and not a spoiled child that thinks they should always get their way.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

ok neo Bacon protoype i challenge you bug vs. eletric


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> ok neo Bacon protoype i challenge you bug vs. eletric


 
When did I say I wanted a challenge? Besides, you have the advantage there. It's hardly a fight. Bug pok?mon happen to be one of the weakest groups in terms of what they are weak to. However, they can be powerful. Some are flying, though and an electric vs. a flying ends up in the latter winning. Maybe when I work at it some more, but for now, I'm not falling into some one-sided battle. This is almost why I don't want to battle anything with fire or ice, it's unfair in terms of sportsmanship. To test your strength at a battle, you should use your best team and not some team based on weakness and resistances.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

well i want a posision here so i'll do anything 4 one what tell you the team i'm using


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2011)

It's not up to me, anyways.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

well i'll tell you i have emolga luxray rotom ampharos raichu galvantula


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2011)

Didn't I just say it's not my call to make?


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 28, 2011)

i wanna be the chamqion i have a good team!!!

@BB, use scizor, volcarona, and whatever else you want.  past that, you don't need much, honestly.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

you cant andyb is champion


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i wanna be the chamqion i have a good team!!!
> 
> @BB, use scizor, volcarona, and whatever else you want.  past that, you don't need much, honestly.


 
SHHHHHHH! Don't give away my team :<


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 28, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> you cant andyb is champion


 i have a better team we should battle and i'll show you all!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i have a better team we should battle and i'll show you all!!!


 
i want to be chapmion yo cant becaus i want to be but if yu are then i cant  so its not fair we should battle ti se whose best


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

i want 2 battle


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## AndyB (Apr 28, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> i want 2 battle


 
I only have time for one battle. Sorry.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

darn


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

ANDYB i challenge you 2 a battle 2 be champ of pokemon


----------



## AndyB (Apr 28, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> ANDYB i challenge you 2 a battle 2 be champ of pokemon


 
But you don't have any of the badges, or have beaten the Elite Four.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

i meant as my warm-up


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 28, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> i meant as my warm-up


 
Go battle a wild pokemon or something. Fighting the champion isn't a "warm up".


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

so sockhead may i be leader or elite 4


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 28, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> so sockhead may i be leader or elite 4


----------



## AndyB (Apr 28, 2011)

Was that really necessary?


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2011)

This thread is really starting to piss me off..


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 29, 2011)

for those waiting, i suggest you take this time to challenge a few people in serebii's IRC chat.

that way, your insatiable craving for pokemon battling can be partially quenched, and your uber leet team's weaknesses can be exposed, and dealt with before this league starts.

or, y'know, pokemon online or something.  that could work.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 29, 2011)

sockhead my team of eletrics is ready


----------



## SockHead (Apr 29, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> sockhead my team of eletrics is ready


 
You're neither a gym leader nor an Elite Four..


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 29, 2011)

i was saying if i could be 1 do you need my team


----------



## SockHead (Apr 29, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> i was saying if i could be 1 do you need my team


 
No, I don't. You won't be taking any position.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 29, 2011)

y though what did i do don't say beg i dont beg
you can't say no cause you don't like me cause that isn't fair


----------



## AndyB (Apr 29, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> y though what did i do don't say beg i dont beg
> you can't say no cause you don't like me cause that isn't fair


 
You have continued to ask and ask, when you've been told no before. You've been given reasons before too.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 29, 2011)

well the first time there wasn't a spot open and now there is


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 29, 2011)

you made your own pokemon league because you couldn't get any spot, and that thread got blocked i think.. just carry on keeping on and be a challenger like most of us. jees.


----------



## rafren (Apr 29, 2011)

Just suck it up. >.> Go join another forum and make a Pokemon League if you're that desperate.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> well the first time there wasn't a spot open and now there is


 SERIOUSLY SHUT THE **** UP!!!!! NO MEANS NO. END OF STORY.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 29, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> SERIOUSLY SHUT THE **** UP!!!!! NO MEANS NO. END OF STORY.


 
Bidoof's been very mad at life recently.


----------



## muffun (Apr 29, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Bidoof's been very mad at life recently.


 
The foe's Bidoof used Rage!

It's not very effective... ):


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2011)

You guys make me lol. It makes me day


----------



## MasterC (Apr 29, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> You guys make me lol. It makes me day


 Who knew that Poptart cats and Dogs that sing can make a person's day.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2011)

That's not even funny.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Marcus (Apr 30, 2011)

I might have to start challenging some guys soon


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 2, 2011)

i wunts to challengeee..........................................




pp--lease?????

and ill keep the badge hidden untill all of you are ready?


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 2, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> i wunts to challengeee..........................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Things like this take time to get ready. Luckily for me, I only have 2 days of College left, so I can start working on my team for the Elite 4.


----------



## KoolKitteh (May 2, 2011)

I have some questions!
Lets say I lose to a gym/elite four/champion, can we re-battle?
And if you beat, all the gym leaders, will you be able to battle them again? And Will they have a better Pokemon team? And will they have 6 pokemon team, instead of 3?

Anyways, this looks really cool, and I will be sure to try this out, when everyone's ready.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 3, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Things like this take time to get ready. Luckily for me, I only have 2 days of College left, so I can start working on my team for the Elite 4.


 
but i mean, we take seperate people, and ask them for battles coz others aint ready.. and do 1, by one


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2011)

Not bumping this or anything but I give it another week. If it isn't active by then. I quit


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 14, 2011)

Next week I should be ready. I have finals on Monday and Wednesday, so after that, I should be okay.


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 16, 2011)

Once I'm done EV training a few Pokemon, I'll transfer them into my Pokemon White.


----------



## Fillfall (May 17, 2011)

I only miss one pokemon.


----------



## SockHead (May 18, 2011)

Looks like most of us have been busy with school work. I'm sure we'll be ready this summer for battles.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 19, 2011)

my face when i still haven't gotten around to checking if i have pokemon to slap together a team for:


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 19, 2011)

might aswell make this annual, like every spring/summer.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2011)

Gonna work on leveling up now. Now that school & finals are done, I have lots of free time.

EDIT: Ready for challengers. PM me if you want to challenge.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 19, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Gonna work on leveling up now. Now that school & finals are done, I have lots of free time.
> 
> EDIT: Ready for challengers. PM me if you want to challenge.


 PM'd and promptly AFK'd.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2011)

I think everyone should have one team and stick with it the whole time. Challengers included. That way, this won't be a cheap type advantage league.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2011)

PSYCHONAUT, I AWARD YOU FIRST WITH THE BUG GYM BADGE!


----------



## Psychonaut (May 19, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> PSYCHONAUT, I AWARD YOU FIRST WITH THE BUG GYM BADGE!


 i need a redo for this first

too many mess ups, changes, etc, for my liking.  thanks, though.  i needed to be better prepared for this, i guess. :/  BACK TO GRIND


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i need a redo for this first
> 
> too many mess ups, changes, etc, for my liking.  thanks, though.  i needed to be better prepared for this, i guess. :/  BACK TO GRIND



You still win the badge. Even with your mess ups, you beat me fair and square.


----------



## MasterC (May 19, 2011)

I might be done training my gym Pokemon by the end of the week. (.      3.)


----------



## Fillfall (May 20, 2011)

It isn't so so smart to post the badge here..


----------



## rafren (May 20, 2011)

You might want to remove the badge, BB.

Almost done with team.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 20, 2011)

I know who beat me and who didn't. If they put the badge up, we can always tell them to take it down and if they don't, they can be disqualified.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 22, 2011)

Neo, well i suppose i challenge you to a gym battle! i can do it now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 22, 2011)

Like I said, I can't do it yet.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

thats like what happens in the anime


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 23, 2011)

an eager adventure-er ready for his first gym battle but he's not there?


----------



## MasterC (May 24, 2011)

My Pokemon Team is ready,so challengers just PM me for a battle once everyone else is ready.


----------



## Rawburt (May 27, 2011)

I'm glad this idea got picked up again, it was such a neat idea.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 30, 2011)

so.... will the league be up and running by Aug1st2011?


----------



## Psychonaut (May 30, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> so.... will the league be up and running by Aug1st2011?





Spoiler



not likely


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 30, 2011)

why is it not likely?


----------



## SockHead (May 30, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> so.... will the league be up and running by Aug1st2011?


 
I think so. The league started in March so most of us were still in school, and by this time of the year most of us will be taking finals and being extremely busy. I'd say we should be ready in June when everybody has enough time to make their teams. Tomorrow's my last day of school so my team should be done in a week or so.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 30, 2011)

just going on the fact that it's been about two months since the idea came about, and we're all still preparing teams.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 30, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> just going on the fact that it's been about two months since the idea came about, and we're all still preparing teams.


 
theres 8 gym leaders, 4 elite fours (duh) and 1 champion

3 gym leaders active 5 others ready in june/july... 1 out of 3 elite four ready, champion ready, so 5 out of 13, we *may* have a chance of being ready by august.. maybe not.. who knows. if it doesnt happen by then, i'm quitting.


----------



## SockHead (May 30, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> theres 8 gym leaders, 4 elite fours (duh) and 1 champion
> 
> 3 gym leaders active 5 others ready in june/july... 1 out of 3 elite four ready, champion ready, so 5 out of 13, we *may* have a chance of being ready by august.. maybe not.. who knows. if it doesnt happen by then, i'm quitting.


 
..Quit what?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 30, 2011)

SockHead said:


> ..Quit what?


meaning i wont challenge due to allot of things... Sock, do you think this will be ready by 1st august?


----------



## SockHead (May 30, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> meaning i wont challenge due to allot of things... Sock, do you think this will be ready by 1st august?


 
If you read what I posted.. Yeah I do think so.


----------



## MasterC (May 30, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I think so. The league started in March so most of us were still in school, and by this time of the year most of us will be taking finals and being extremely busy. I'd say we should be ready in June when everybody has enough time to make their teams. Tomorrow's my last day of school so my team should be done in a week or so.


 I never heard of a school ending that early (.   3.),my school ends on June 21st.


----------



## SockHead (May 30, 2011)

MasterC said:


> I never heard of a school ending that early (.   3.),my school ends on June 21st.


 
Well your team's already done so


----------



## MasterC (May 30, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Well your team's already done so


 
True,I had lots of free time anyways.


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Not bumping this or anything but I give it another week. If it isn't active by then. I quit


 
Doubled that time, Being nice *quits*


----------



## rafren (May 31, 2011)

Just thinking about it now, but don't we have a 4 images in sig limit?


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2011)

We don't display the badges in our signatures because people can steal them. and if you want to display them, just copy the ones you have and put them all into paint and then upload it to Photobucket/DeviantART/Tinypic etc... Only counts as one image..


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 31, 2011)

we know who won, or not.. people aren't like that.


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2011)

derp.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 31, 2011)

guys, i think this forum needs a kick, meaning we are so few people.. we need to encourage others to join, and be active, and make more things to do, like a thread Josh posted, i think we should have more leagues, like on serebii.


----------



## SockHead (May 31, 2011)

Well, I'm done with school for the year. I'll be working on my team tonight.


----------



## MasterC (May 31, 2011)

I'll keep a log of people who beat me at a gym battle so nobody can get away with copying a gym badge and say they beated me when they actually didn't.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2011)

i'd love to partake but i'm behind in pokemon black


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 1, 2011)

exacta-mento ^^^


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 6, 2011)

Bumping to see if anyones up for a gym leader battle?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 6, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> Bumping to see if anyones up for a gym leader battle?


 
Dude everyone's watching E3. Nobody's gonna battle now haha


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 12, 2011)

im not letting this thread die like the last tbt league did


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2011)

Die? It's already dead.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 13, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> im not letting this thread die like the last tbt league did


 
How would you even know what happened with the last one?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 13, 2011)

i had a previous account, i said it when i joined again..


----------



## AndyB (Jun 13, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> i had a previous account, i said it when i joined again..


 
Then you would know that the last league had more fights and more active leaders than this one right now.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah, but it died, didnt it, i dont want this thread to die also.


----------



## MasterC (Jun 18, 2011)

Hopefully we can start soon....

Also,I found the first TBT Pokemon league by using the handy dandy Search Bar.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 18, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> i had a previous account, i said it when i joined again..


 What were you called and when were you active _Unicorn_


----------



## MasterC (Jun 18, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> What were you called and when were you active _Unicorn_


 
OVAH 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does that help you remember?

Edit: Typhlosion's Greeting thread(Click here)


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 30, 2011)

bump* get active, or else


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 30, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> bump* get active, or else


 
There's no point in bumping this thread. It's already dead. Still though it's kinda sad, you won't get anything good with bumping old threads. It will only get you haters. I suggest that Sock locks this thread, unless he want it back. If he does that it will be gone forever people may create a new league with leaders and challengers that's actually active.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jul 1, 2011)

had a go with making a psychic gym badge - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thoughts?


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2011)

Too big >.>


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 2, 2011)

The shading is weird, the lines are ugly and this isn't the post your badges here thread.


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> The shading is weird, the lines are ugly and this isn't the post your badges here thread.


 
SUMWUN IZ GWUMPY!!!!


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 2, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> SUMWUN IZ GWUMPY!!!!


 
SUMWUN JUST WOAK UP. SUMWUN IS CRETEC


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jul 2, 2011)

SUNWUN DUNT LIEK ME
Edit : @Fill, im getting paint.net soon so i can make don-age badges here.


----------

